# Game 12: Heat @ Nuggets (1/13 10:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, January 13, 2012 | 10:30 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Final game of whats been an incredibly frustrating 3 game road trip. And of course it comes in a place where he Heat have lost 9 straight and a building where Wade and UD have never won.

Ty Lawson missed their last game with a foot injury, but he'll probably be back for this game.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

regardless of their record there, i'm confident they'll come out with a W. not to discredit GS and LAC, but these past 2 losses have been primarily self-inflicted losses. unusual number of turnovers and missed free throws... yet still had multiple chances to win each game (regulation and OT). i think it's also important to point out that although last years loss at Denver was nothing short of a beat down (130-102), LeBron didn't play due to an ankle injury suffered the night before at LAC. the core and key role players are healthy, so IF the Heat come correct, this game isn't as daunting as it seems.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully our guys dont let the past two game failures own their minds and play too tight if its a close game down the stretch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lawson is good to go for this game after missing their last game.


> Ira Winderman @IraHeatBeat
> Dwyane Wade held out of shootaround. Spoelstra said foot will be evaluated pregame.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^Just what we need.



> *IraHeatBeat *_Ira Winderman_
> Dwyane Wade held out of shootaround. Spoelstra said foot will be evaluated pregame.


Oi.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's call that a tie, W2B. Your magic is vanishing!



> *IraHeatBeat *_Ira Winderman_
> Spoelstra says not yet for Mike Miller.


Phooey. How perfect would the first "Miller Time" have been in The Rockies?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^I think he made his debut last season against the Nuggets in Denver.

Heat are off until Tuesday after tonight. So a chance for 1 or two practices before the Spurs game. I think he'll be cleared to go for that game. Possibly Curry too.

Looks like he'll play though. Guess this'll be the norm the rest of the season


> Ira Winderman @IraHeatBeat Wade said he plans to play tonight just saw no reason for pounding during shootaround.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dear Heat Coaching staff, if tonight's game is close down the stretch, don't get pretty and play small. We go to non-traditional lineups and ignore using a center. Keep Joel or Pittman in down the stretch. I love Haslem, but it's a trend when we play Haslem at center (regardless how well he individually rebounds) we struggle defensively as a team and can't rebound well. We need to stay with a traditional lineup. Try it out. I know we want to get Battier on the court somehow,but going small isn't getting us anywhere.

You climb out of a hole using defense and rebounding. Not offense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If we lose this one, I just hope it doesn't got to overtime again. Tired of staying up till 2am just for a loss!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I thought this 3 game roadtrip was feeling like it was so freaking long, then I remembered that before this western trip began, the Heat played in Atlanta and in New Jersey.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree Smithi. Even though last year, the numbers showed small-ball equated our best line-ups, its simply not working right now, and perhaps needs to be matchup based. Theyre trying to hard to make it work. Perhaps its the UD love affair and the fact they did so much to keep him here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FASHION ALERT:

1st real red game tonight. Let's hope they lead to a win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> FASHION ALERT:
> 
> 1st real red game tonight. Let's hope they lead to a win.


Knew this was coming :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice. Havent seen the same team rebound fight in awhile.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Knew this was coming :laugh:


LOL. I feel a certain responsibility now.

Next week we get the home blacks vs. Lakers and Floridians jerseys the subsequent two games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good start for Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah. Would love to see his J stay wet for a whole game again. Havent seen that since Redemption year, really.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Wade off of one foot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron made the 1st free throws of the game. good sign, hopefully...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another sloppy start


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's tank the season and get a good draft pick.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Obviously I'm kidding, but if we cant clean up the slop after the last two games...when will we?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another slow start for Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn Pitt. That was an easy hook.

Here comes the Denver Deluge. Once again, dont have a good feeling about this game. At least we were outplaying the Warriors and Clippers throughout most of those games.

WOW! UD finally hits a J and it doesn't count because of the defensive 3-second.

No wait...they count it!

UUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

dub2bee...looks like its just you and me this wonderful friday night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is how Denver always plays against us in that arena. Except its usually JR Smith lighting us up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This sucks...I just went through, like, 8 streams and all of them were on the ESPN feed, which I have on my TV. I want to see Jax rocking his ascot!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-21 after 1

Heat shooting under 30% and allowing close to 57% shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris better be able to take Harrington 1 on 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick split of the double by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game is full of bad matchups for UD.

Good quarter for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh

Bosh is feasting. 11 in the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Pitt to Lebron to take the lead


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Early minutes for Harris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, awful fast break. 

great charge by Harris.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

pittman stinks man. what's this guy doing in practice, eating donuts?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

This team has 3 white guys taller than our centers and we can't find a real center. is Eddy Curry ever going to play?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-53 at the half

Very good 2nd quarter after the awful 1st.

This seems like a game for Lebron to be playing the 4. Although he played great D on that last Denver possession, he's been getting beat quite regularly tonight, trying to defend Harrington, Brewer and Gallo out on the perimeter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh starts 0-4, then goes 4-4, and ends the half going 0-4. He's just cant have a consistent game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pitt gets the start over Joel in the 2nd half. Interesting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go with the free throws again...

And here we go with UD struggling to guard a perimeter player...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We should just never worry about closing out to the threepoint line. Our D gives up so many wide open threes anyway. Just protect the paint and let teams have a wide open field day.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What's up with Joel?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ty Lawson is killing us like Nate Robinson did.

Quick PG's still giving this D trouble.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Travel, LeBron?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice Pitt hook. VOIDED by offensive foul.

More self-inflicted wounds. This is the self-inflicted wound west coast tour. Can't get out of our own way. So sad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now the turnovers are mounting up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Norris may be struggling, hard, but he's still fast as all ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Corey Brewer's hairline makes Lebron's look good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice runner by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD on Harrington/Gallo just doesnt work.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, did Wade just jump over Harrington there?

86-81 after 3

Could've been much worse. Cole gave us a nice spark there at the end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Will Lebron go the rest of the way? No game until Tuesday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Harrington just keeps hitting tough shot after tough shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a ****ing awful call!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10-2 run by Denver


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our offense once again going to shit in the 4th. unbelievable.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

We need a shooter out there. They are just clogging the lanes and we are driving into traffic. Makes no sense. Put Jones and Chalmers out there and let them shoot. Spo is so clueless


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How many times have we seen that airball "assist" against us? I swear...

This game is obviously a loss. I really dont think we were ever worthy of the heaps of praise we were getting early in the season. The teams we blew out were teams we should've blown out, and all but a couple forged comebacks against our prime rotation that almost negated everything positive we did. I dont want to say much more because I'm angry and I'll say something stupid. This team really needs to adjust its approach. They're not as good as they think.

We cant get any sort of lucky bounce or roll even. This is depressing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We just gave Miller a wide open lane. I think I saw a defender run away from him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just miss an and1 and lose 2 points because of the missed free throws. Seen this way too many times on this road trip.

Too easy for Miller.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We will *NEVER *win in Denver. Period.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm sick of watching this crap.

**** this new offensive system. it doesn't work. We have a bunch of defensive role players outside the big 3 and we're trying to play offensively.

Screw it. It doesn't work. We're getting our asses handed to us.

What. The. Hell.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

HERE IT IS!!! The no center lineup! And Nene puts his armpit in Haslem's face.

Shocking.

Play a center you idiots!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FUUUUCK MEEEEE


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Well... Shit.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade is hurt. bad new for him, good news for him.

Miami Cavaliers time.

Slow it down, defensive bunker ball, and run non-stop high pick and rolls and kick major azz with LeBron.

Get it done boys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

worst roadtrip ever.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

MIAMI CAVALIERS!!! DEFENSE AND THE PICK AND ROLL!!!!! DO ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!

:headbang:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> I'm sick of watching this crap.
> 
> **** this new offensive system. it doesn't work. We have a bunch of defensive role players outside the big 3 and we're trying to play offensively.
> 
> ...


Not to mention, our 2nd unit has our speediest player, and we plan on adding Curry to that unit. How would that work?

Forget the #1 seed. Let's just make the playoff and hope we get hot at the right time.

More God shots from the Nuggets/opposing teams.

I pretty much dont drink anymore, but I think I might have to start it up again.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't get me started on Curry tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The fun part is we now get 4 days of ESPN shitting all over themselves in excitement to shit on this team. At least its something other than Tebow talk, I guess?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Take out Haslem! Put in Joel or Pittman!

Small ball is getting us NO WHERE!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our half court offense seems worse this season. The offensive numbers are skewed because of all the fastbreak points we've gotten.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ron Rothstein looks like he wants to puke watching this shit.

God bless that old war horse.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Harrington tripped Wade, watch replay in slow mo. Instead of landing with his left foot, he stuck his left foot out a full foot to trip him.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade is out. This is the PERFECT time to lay back and play our game. There's time. Just do it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron has a lot of bad habits I wonder if he'll ever fix. As I type he travels, but I was going to talk about how often he bogs down the offense and allows the defense to load/gear up when he catches the ball and just bends over doing nothing. What is the point of that. Its not like he's waiting for his teammates to do something, our offense has so little movement.

Wish we could've gotten Fernandez. He's always wanted to play here and always kills us.

Wow, this suddenly looks like every other game here. This trip has been flat out embarrassing.

Oh my god. Fernandez.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm being serious.

If I could rewatch every Denver-Miami game of the past 6 or 7 years without names, they would all look the exact same. Us getting our asses handed to us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get in the paint against this d and you get a wide open 3. Always.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm gonna shit a brick


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Plenty of time left tonight. Don't give up you azzclowns wearing the red. DEFENSE!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> I'm being serious.
> 
> If I could rewatch every Denver-Miami game of the past 6 or 7 years without names, they would all look the exact same. Us getting our asses handed to us.


yup, said that earlier. The only difference this season is that it isnt JR Smith lighting us up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wish this game could've at least been competitive. There's no excuse for getting blown out.

DO. NOT. LET. GO. OF. THE. ROPE.

Yup, already. Team only meeting. Soul searching. Bring it all on.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Wish this game could've at least been competitive. There's no excuse for getting blown out.
> 
> DO. NOT. LET. GO. OF. THE. ROPE.
> 
> Yup, already. Team only meeting. Soul searching. Bring it all on.


ENERGY BUS!!!

:rant:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This could have easily been a 1-4 road trip without that Atlanta miracle win.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Our half court offense seems worse this season. The offensive numbers are skewed because of all the fastbreak points we've gotten.


One of the problems is Dwyane and LeBron shooting way more long 2's. Very bad for the present, does not bode well for the future.



Smithian said:


> Ron Rothstein looks like he wants to puke watching this shit.
> 
> God bless that old war horse.


LOL. Thanks for the laugh.

I'm in full doom/gloom mode.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Dalembert tonight. 21 pts on 9-11 shooting. 16 reb 4 blocks. We got Joel, Pittman and a fat guy who's always hurt. I don't understand how we didn't address this in the offseason at all. lockout or not. pathetic.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Did anyone else notice in the Clippers game there was a timeout where as Spo was talking to the refs Ron Rothstein was legit yelling at the team? I was so ****ing proud. Ron Rothstein is my soul mate on that staff.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If I'm Rothstein then Jace is Dave Fizdale and Wade2Bosh has to be McAdoo. Angry ole PoetLaureate can be Chad Kammerer


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been meaning to get around to getting LeBron and Bosh jerseys to complete my big 3 collection, gonna hold off on the Bosh one. Dude has so much talent, is smart and funny as hell, but no balls. Wish he and LeBron had the STAT and Kobe "je ne sais quas." Theyre too nice.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Did anyone else notice in the Clippers game there was a timeout where as Spo was talking to the refs Ron Rothstein was legit yelling at the team? I was so ****ing proud. Ron Rothstein is my soul mate on that staff.


Bumpity Bump Bump

I am all for Rothstein being made head coach if Spo keeps trying to find his inner D'Antoni


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm Fiz? So I'm the cool guy who relates to the players? I guess I'll take it...



nickrock23 said:


> Dalembert tonight. 21 pts on 9-11 shooting. 16 reb 4 blocks. We got Joel, Pittman and a fat guy who's always hurt. I don't understand how we didn't address this in the offseason at all. lockout or not. pathetic.


Well, in all fairness, we couldnt afford most guys. I think Wilcox would've been an upgrade though. That funny part is, they sell what we have now like it was what they intended to do. Play "unconventional" and "make teams adjust to us." Nah...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If Ron Rothstein and Shane Battier got into a back alley tag team fight with LeBron and Bosh then Team Old and Gritty would whoop some azz


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

horrible D throughout, but credit Denver for hitting some tough shots.

Game was lost when we didnt start Lebron in the 4th. 3rd straight game where the other team has gone on a run and never looked back to start the 4th. We dont play until Tuesday. An extra 5 minutes wont kill him.

UD was an awful matchup against them. He put up 12-11, but gave up countless 3's because of getting sucked inside like he's used to.

Battier gives us some nice D, but we need more from that wing position off the bench. We need Mike Miller back badly since it doesnt seem like JJ will get minutes over Battier.

We need Wade to be Wade and he just isnt right now. Hopefully that ankle isnt too badly twisted. Doubt he is available on Tuesday.

Lebron went 3-5 from 3. He needs to shoot more 3's or at least take some early. We need him to. We're allowing so many points from 3 and not even getting attempts from 3 because of this stupid no 3 rule that Wade and Lebron seem to have imposed on themselves.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> I'm Fiz? So I'm the cool guy who relates to the players? I guess I'll take it...


You're the guy who fist pumps after big plays and compliments their fashionable shoe selection. I'm the old grinch who they all hate but at the end of games says "I told you young whipper snappers you gotta play defense". Alas, Fiz and Rothstein.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10 of the next 13 at home. Tough start to the home stand with the Spurs, Lakers and 76ers the 1st 3 games.

Already dreading the amount of open 3's the Spurs will get.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll admit the shoe stuff, but I've been pretty low-key on the big plays this year. Its hard to get excited when there's so much at stake, big picture.



> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Wade calls it one of the worst sprains of his career. "It's never hurt this bad before," he said.





> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> Wade says the pain he felt when he sprained his ankle made him think he broke his leg. Never felt that kind of pain before with a sprain.
> 
> 
> ...


At least there's this:



> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Wade is putting some weight on R ankle, which is wrapped.


But, like, FML.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 10 of the next 13 at home. Tough start to the home stand with the Spurs, Lakers and 76ers the 1st 3 games.
> 
> Already dreading the amount of open 3's the Spurs will get.


We really need to change this. I thought our players were quick enough to play this system and close out to the shooters, but they're still over collapsing/compressing to the point where the shooters are and stay wide open. Its bad math, shooters in this league are too good. And its not like we're just leaving the questionable shooters open. We're leaving the Ray Allens, Al Harringtons, Rudy Fernandezs, hot Caron Butler/Dorell Wrights, etc. It's dumb. Really dumb. Time to change.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not good quotes. Wade isnt the quickest healer either. Time for him to sit for an extended period of time and work Miller back in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

0-4 last four games Wade has played. 0-3 without him. If he misses time and we win, more fodder for the anti-Wade+LeBron folk. Yay!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

per Zaslow: as we knew coming in, Nugs were 2nd in the league in scoring (behind us), and this was their season high. Defense?


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

I really thought they would come out tonight and really want to win this one. Oh well. Wade hurting his ankle just sucks, but let's hope Miller can step in and contribute.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So, in other words, this couldnt have gone any worse...right?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm really glad I haven't stayed up till 6am on this road trip. Really glad.

Hopefully Wade's injury isn't too serious. Would be smart to rest him for a few weeks though.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

...alright


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Man we suck, Big 3 my ass. Need to trade Bosh for a couple better role players(preferably perimeter shooters,) and just start UD at the 4.

And extending Spoelstra's contract was a big mistake. He doesn't know his ass from his elbow.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

LOL. Lose three in a row and you want to blow up the team and suggest we need a new coach... Sounds a lot like the reaction to the 9-8 start last year...

THIS team made it to the Finals. Our roster has IMPROVED from last years. This is a rough patch. Simply a road trip that didnt go in our favor. A lot of self inflicted mistakes. Stand by our players and coaching staff. We have enough to win. The players just have to get their shit together and have to go out and execute.

The over reactions on this board are a bit much. Loosen up a little guys...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Il BLaZe l1 said:


> LOL. Lose three in a row and you want to blow up the team and suggest we need a new coach... Sounds a lot like the reaction to the 9-8 start last year...
> 
> THIS team made it to the Finals. Our roster has IMPROVED from last years. This is a rough patch. Simply a road trip that didnt go in our favor. A lot of self inflicted mistakes. Stand by our players and coaching staff. We have enough to win. The players just have to get their shit together and have to go out and execute.
> 
> The over reactions on this board are a bit much. Loosen up a little guys...


QFT

Repped.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree, but I cant help but humor the idea of moving Bosh for two high-quality role contributors. Its looking every game more and more like Bosh/UD wont work. Sure, it may be the best PF tandem in the league, but that presents problems when 48 mins is not enough to play them both exclusively at PF, and neither is a viable C. I havent given up on it totally yet, because it looked good against one of the bigger and better rebounding teams in the league in the playoffs, but the early returns suck.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Il BLaZe l1 said:


> LOL. Lose three in a row and you want to blow up the team and suggest we need a new coach... Sounds a lot like the reaction to the 9-8 start last year...
> 
> THIS team made it to the Finals. Our roster has IMPROVED from last years. This is a rough patch. Simply a road trip that didnt go in our favor. A lot of self inflicted mistakes. Stand by our players and coaching staff. We have enough to win. The players just have to get their shit together and have to go out and execute.
> 
> The over reactions on this board are a bit much. Loosen up a little guys...


I don't want to blow up the team I want to blow up Chris Bosh. He's an inconsistent role player in his own right. We'd gain more than we'd lose considering Haslem could step right into his place. I don't like players with no killer instinct. I dare anyone to tell me Bosh aint a pussy.

As for Spotard, I been hatin' on him since his first year. I could list a plethora of reasons, but lets just start with UD/BOSH on the floor at the same time regularly. What the ****s that? That DOES not work. The guy is a moron, we win in spite of him cause we have the talent to.

Want to impress me? Coach someone up who isn't already an established player. For instance, Chalmers is right there on the brink of being a TRUE starting PG. But he's too damn stupid and makes a million bone headed plays. But he's got plenty of talent. He reminds me of Dorrell Wright of his position.

If Riley was still coaching Chalmers would probably be on an all-star ballot by now. Who does Spoelstra make better?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

BlackNRed, we don't share many viewpoints, do we?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

No intelligent fans of basketball share your viewpoints on Joel Anthony, lol. No offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dorell had his best year with the Heat under Spo. Riley didnt do much for him.

People act like Riley is a coaching savior, head and shoulders above Spo, but time has caused us to forget many were calling for his head his last two years coaching, saying the game has passed him by.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not sure why BlackNRed wants a role player to have a killer instinct.

It is pretty clear that Bosh is not a superstar. We also have 2 superstars that we expect them to take that type of role. Bosh is a role player. Yes, he is not worth the same contract as Lebron or Wade but whatever. What I expect from Bosh is to contribute significantly to help us win a chip.

So far, he has been satisfactory. Lebron is much more to blame than Bosh.

Moreover, I will add that last year, the Heat were at their best offensively when the offense went through Bosh and when Bosh was assertive. When he was injured, our offense looked like shit.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Then again, I don't expect BnR to actually notice that.


----------

